# DIY LeD light



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi everyone my friend and I had made some of these DIY LED light for our aquarium tank and save electricity bill I would like to share with all of you in this hobby hope you guy will like and enjoy it if you have any question I am more than happy to help you walk you through,

so please go to YouTube search for DiY LED aquarium light under kien huynh their is 13 to 14 parts step by step.





Thanks,

ken


----------



## Copacel (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ken,

Much appreciated but I can't find the video. Could you please send a link


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

I will try post the link here soon my Internet down I am using my phone can't do much on my phone I will do my best.


----------



## Copacel (Nov 30, 2009)

Usually a search for the username will bring the videos but a search for your username doesn't bring anything.


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

Above is the link to YouTube check it out hope this can help.
Sorry is my bad username should be kien huynh I did correct the ad already

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Great vids. Thanks for sharing. Now if only there was a way to combine all those clips into one. Also, I couldn't find part 12.

Al.


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

Should be there I upload every single clip if you can't find it let me know I will upload again and can not combine all in one vid it too long to load.


----------

